# HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch



## Makreli (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
Also ich gehe am 30Mai Hochseeangeln von Travemünde aus mit der Peter2 und da wollte ich davor mal fragen was mann dar eigentlich für fische fangen kann und welche Köder mann für den Fisch braucht.Weil ich habe imument nicht sehr gute Fänge ich habe aber auch immer in Heiligenhafen und da habe ich erst 3 Dorsche gefangen (ich habe 2 Ausfahrten  gemacht ):c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Um vor der Ostseeküste erfolgreich zu Angeln, wird nur leichtes Angelgerät benötigt. Eine leichte Pilkrute mit einen Wurfgewicht bis zu 150 gr, mit einer salzwasserbeständigen Stationärrolle bestückt, reicht völlig aus.
Die Rolle sollte mit einer 30er monofilen oder mit einer 11er bis 18er geflochtenen Schnur bespult sein.

Zum Naturkoderangeln kommen typische Naturködervorfächer, die mit ein Birnenblei von 40 bis100 Gramm bestückt werden, zum Einsatz.

Zum Pilken verwenden ich je nach Drifgeschwindigkeit Pilker von 20 bis 120 Gramm.

Natürlich kann man es auch noch mit Twister oder Gummifisch versuchen.

Es lohnt sich auch immer einen Twister über den Plker zu hängen.


----------



## schwedenklausi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Um vor der Ostseeküste erfolgreich zu Angeln, wird nur leichtes Angelgerät benötigt. Eine leichte Pilkrute mit einen Wurfgewicht bis zu 150 gr, mit einer salzwasserbeständigen Stationärrolle bestückt, reicht völlig aus.
> Die Rolle sollte mit einer 30er monofilen oder mit einer 11er bis 18er geflochtenen Schnur bespult sein.
> 
> Zum Naturkoderangeln kommen typische Naturködervorfächer, die mit ein Birnenblei von 40 bis100 Gramm bestückt werden, zum Einsatz.
> ...



Alles Ok ,bis auf Mono.
bei starker Drift ist die geflochtene einfach besser.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Da gebe ich dir Recht .
Bei mir kommt immer eine 11er geflochtene Schnur zum Einsatz.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Moin!

Geflecht oder Mono das alte Thema...

Kommt auch immer ein bissl auf die Erfahrung des Anglers an nicht wahr?


----------



## n0rdmann (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

wenn ich es richtig lese ist es eine kutterfahrt, da faellt dann ja natuerkoeder angeln flach.
wenn ich draussen mit dem boot bin hoehre ich immer nur tut tut *G*
da ist nix mit natuerkoeder 
das bestätigen auch meine 1-2 ausfahrten bei solchen turen

ansonsten ist ja alles gesagt, ostseekarte nicht vergessen |uhoh: 

*gruss n0rdmann


----------



## Gast 1 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Also ich gehe am 30Mai Hochseeangeln von Travemünde aus mit der Peter2 und da wollte ich davor mal fragen was mann dar eigentlich für fische fangen kann und welche Köder mann für den Fisch braucht.Weil ich habe imument nicht sehr gute Fänge ich habe aber auch immer in Heiligenhafen und da habe ich erst 3 Dorsche gefangen (ich habe 2 Ausfahrten  gemacht )


Moin Makreli,

Damit Du nicht auf deiner dritten Fahrt Probleme mit den Nachbarn bekommst, empfehle ich Dir 17 er Geflochtene. Die meißten Angler angeln damit vom Kutter.
Dann, weil es für Dich relativ neu ist, angel zu Beginn nicht zu leicht. Pilker von ca. 100 gr. passen immer. Am besten Kieler Blitz in rot-silber, orange-silber und blau-silber.
Vergesse zu Beginn die Beifänger, angel nur mit dem Pilker. In der Andrift werfen und unbedingt Grundberührung herstellen. Dann leicht über Grund heranzupfen. In der Abdrift nichts machen, außer den Pilker runterlassen. Dann etwas Sehne nachgeben, die Angel an die Reeling stellen und die Dorsche verhaften. Du wirst überrascht sein.

Wenn das dann geklappt hat, kannst Du gerne weitere Fragen stellen.#6

Vorab schon mal: Petri Heil.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Carptigers (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

wenn ich es richtig lese ist es eine kutterfahrt, da faellt dann ja natuerkoeder angeln flach.

Wieso das denn ? Hab schon mehrfach mit Würmern Dorsche gefangen , kommt denke ich mehr auf die Stelle an... 
Würde ihm eher Jiggs emphelen , da brauch er die Rute wirklich nur in der Abdrift halten und hat mit Sicherheit größere Chancen einen zu fangen als mit nur Pilker.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Geflecht oder Mono das alte Thema...
> Kommt auch immer ein bissl auf die Erfahrung des Anglers an nicht wahr?



Meiner Meinung nach eher auf die verwendete Rute ....
wenn die zu steif ist - auf jeden Fall ne Mono Schnur !
wenn die ne schöne leichte Aktion hat und den Fluchten gut nachfedert dann auf jeden Fall ne geflochtene ... :m


----------



## n0rdmann (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*



			
				Carptigers schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich es richtig lese ist es eine kutterfahrt, da faellt dann ja natuerkoeder angeln flach.
> 
> Wieso das denn ? Hab schon mehrfach mit Würmern Dorsche gefangen , kommt denke ich mehr auf die Stelle an...
> Würde ihm eher Jiggs emphelen , da brauch er die Rute wirklich nur in der Abdrift halten und hat mit Sicherheit größere Chancen einen zu fangen als mit nur Pilker.



weil die kutter capitan`s in der regel nur 2-5 min stehen bleiben. und da hat naturkoeder angeln wenig sinn. da der wurm oder der fetzen durch staendige hoch und runterlassen nicht lange zu gebrauchen ist. ausserdem muss nen naturköder schon nen augenblick unten sein bevor was passiert

:m 

gruss n0rdmann


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

weil die kutter capitan`s in der regel nur 2-5 min stehen bleiben. und da hat naturkoeder angeln wenig sinn. da der wurm oder der fetzen durch staendige hoch und runterlassen nicht lange zu gebrauchen ist. ausserdem muss nen naturköder schon nen augenblick unten sein bevor was passiert#d 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
wenn die kapitäne fisch gefunden haben bleiben die mit sicherheit länger stehen. 2 min driften hab ich noch nicht gehabt. wenn der fisch im tiefen wasser steht ist naturköderangeln mit sicherheit eine gute wahl.hab schon öfter gehabt das ich mit den natürködern wesenslich besser gefangen hab als die pilk angler.oftmals schon gleich nach dem ablassen fisch draufgehabt wenn das blei 1 min auf dem grund war. wenn der fisch flach auf 6-7 meter steht und werfen angesagt ist hat man mit naturköder weniger chancen fisch zu erbeuten.es kommt halt immer auf die situation an.

grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Ich selber angele auch vom Kutter aus mit Naturköder.
Braucht man sich doch hier deswegen nicht in die Haare zu kriegen.|supergri 
Der Eine macht es und der Andere eben nicht.|rolleyes 
Schreibt doch lieber ein paar Tipps wie Makreli seine Fangaussichten steigern kann.#h #h 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

da du noch nicht viele ausfahrten gemacht hast würde ich dir empfehlen mit naturköder zu fischen da der fisch momentan ja eher tief steht.ich hab auch mit naturköderanglen angefangen und bin dann nach und nach zum pilken übergegangen.sonst kann ich dir noch das jiggen empfehlen da die jiggs recht einfach mit leichten zupfen über den grund geführt werden.
schau dir den link zum thema naturköderangeln mal an :
http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/news.php?page=62&parent=62&news_id=108
mit einer solchen montage wie dort aufgeführt kannst du nichts verkehrt machen.
wichtig ist nur das du immer ausreichend bleigewicht drauf hast damit du die montage gut am grund halten kannst und das ganze in der andrift nicht gleich unterm boot durchgeht.
grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

also neulingen die wir mitnehmen geben wir immer einen 80-100gramm pilker und dazu einen beifänger.

solltest du auch machen.einen beifänger ca 70 cm oberhalb des pilkers an 15cm langer mundschnur.
egal ob der pilker mal dreck aufnimmt,der beifänger fängt immer noch(viele anfänger merken nicht wenn ein wenig kraut am haken ist!!!!!!!!!!)

als beifänger ist im moment rot ganz gut,nehm nicht zu große,wir haben eher auf kleinere gefangen. so 5-8 cm länger der twister reicht.

wenn es nur auf beifänger beißt ist ein wechsel zum doppelvorfach(2 twister 50 cm auseinander) und einem pilker ohne drilling in 100 gramm ratsam.


----------



## der_Jig (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Naturkoderangeln kommen typische Naturködervorfächer, die mit ein Birnenblei von 40 bis100 Gramm bestückt werden, zum Einsatz.
> 
> Zum Pilken verwenden ich je nach Drifgeschwindigkeit Pilker von 20 bis 120 Gramm.


 


Also, zum Naturköderfischen würde ich dir zu etwas mehr gewicht raten, denn das vorfach soll ja genau unter dir am grund stehen und nur durch die drift, den boden absuchen... würde dir da schon gewichte zwischen 200 und 400 gr empfehlen...
Auch mit normalen Vorfächern, wie zum Beispiel aus der Brandung, bist du schlecht beraten...
Naturködervorfächer vom Kutter oder Boot sind immer sehr lang!
Deine Köder musst du am Grund anbieten und mit beispielsweise 40gr in der Abdrift, hast du null chance, es sei denn ist ist absoluter Ententeich, aber wenn du keine drift hast, bringt das naturköderfischen wenig bis gar nichts...


Zu den Pilks kann ich dir sagen, dass 20gr für meinen Geschmack schon ein bsichen zu wenig sind, denn erstens dauerts superlang bis der Köder unten ist und es darf wirklich gar keine drift vorhanden sein!!! dann sind weite würde notwendig und dann hast du wieder das problem mit dem absinken.

ich fische zwischen 40 und 80gr... selten gehts höher...

selbst bei viel wind nehme ich ganz leichte pilks in der abdrift, feuer den dann raus, hab zwar wenig strecke zum abpilken, aber meiner meinung nach machts manchmal der kleine köder...


bitte entschuldigt meine groß-und kleinschreibungsfehler, aber mir fehlen seit 6stunden zwei weißheitszähne und ich sitz hier ein wenig benebelt!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Team Dickdorsch?


----------



## der_Jig (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

ja, wieso?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Was macht Euer Team so?


----------



## der_Jig (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

fischen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Alles klar! :q :q :q


----------



## Makreli (1. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Also solte ich das pilken eher lassen und auf Naur Köder umsteigen????Oder wie? Aber was für eine montage braucht man eingenlich für Naturköder angeln? UND VERDAMT NOCH MAAL KRIEGE ICH DIE NATURKÖDER HER? AUS EINEM ANGELLADEN ODER WAS? UND WELCHE KÖDER, WTWÜRMER?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (1. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Also solte ich das pilken eher lassen und auf Naur Köder umsteigen????Oder wie? Aber was für eine montage braucht man eingenlich für Naturköder angeln? UND VERDAMT NOCH MAAL KRIEGE ICH DIE NATURKÖDER HER? AUS EINEM ANGELLADEN ODER WAS? UND WELCHE KÖDER, WTWÜRMER?




sagen wir mal so,80% der angler fischen pilker mit einem beifänger oder mit 2 beifängern,10-20% pilker solo und ein paar angeln ab und zu auch naturköder(ich auch,aber nur abdrift)

also am besten kannst du mit pilker und einem beifänger starten,alles andere würd ich erst mal lassen.

wenns gar nicht will dann mal naturköder auspacken(dafür reichen 20 wattwürmer pro nase locker aus da es wie gesagt nur nebenbei gemacht wird) am 150-200 gramm blei und das dann nur in der abdrift.je anchdem wo du bist gibbet würmchen am hafen in den angelläden(laboe,helitown auf jeden fall)

pilker solo würde ich lassen da du als anfänger nicht so schnell merkst wenn dreck am grund(und haken) ist,und  nicht genau weißt wie du bei unreinem grund dann pilken mußt ohne den haken zu garnieren.und nur mit pilker ist dann deine angel tot,angelst du allerdings mit beifänger kann immerhin der noch fisch fangen.

wie gesagt als anfänger nicht alles zu kompliziert machen,und schau immer bei den nachbarn wie und vor allem auf welche köder sie fangen(größe und farbe(hell oder dunkel)).
fangen sie weiter weg vom schiff mußt du da auch hin.nachmachen ist da echt nich verkehrt,so hab ich das pilken auch gelernt.


----------



## noworkteam (2. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

so,

damit die verwirrung stetig steigt hab ich mir mal tintenfisch besorgt fahre dann mal in 7 stunden raus und frage die nordsee-dorsche was sie von dieser delikatesse halten  ..

wenn sie dann doch nicht wollen;+ , dann kriegen sie ein ollen wattwurm vor die kiemen gehalten...

pilker ist beim wrakken ja nicht so dolle, bis die tage..

wenn´s gut läuft und ich mich wieder erholt hab, schreib ich mal einen bericht ..


nun noch fleissig packen

und tschüss


noworkteam


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Sauber! Viel Spaß dabei!!!!


----------



## noworkteam (4. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

heute kurz mal nachgelegt:

Tintenfisch beim Nordsee-Wrackangeln:

voll der reinfall, der tintenfisch kam garnicht an... 

der höhepunkt: selbst die Möwen nahmen keine Notiz von den restlichen Stücken die über Board gingen  

gruss

noworkteam

PS.


----------



## Makreli (5. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Ist das normal?Also mein freund war gesertern an der Ostsee angeln(war bestümt kalt!!) er hat zwar 4Dorsche gefangen aber dann hat er noch mal ausgeworfen und dann war als er einen fisch dran hatte fast die ganze Schnur von der Rolle gezogen und dann war auf ein mal die Montage weg futschikato!Was war da auf dem Meer los?


----------



## Bald Patch (6. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Hallo,

mal ´ne Frage,die gut zum Thema passt:Hat denn schon mal jemand die künstlichen Wattwürmer von Berkley ausprobiert?;+

Lohnt sich der Einsatz dieser Dinger?

Uwe


----------



## Makreli (8. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Ich nich persönlich aber mein Freund der hat aber nur ein paar kleine Dorsch gefangen ich glaube das waren 4 er hat nich so gute erfahrung damit!


----------



## Carptigers (9. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Entweder hat er nen Öltanker gehakt oder im Ernst , er hat ne richtige Wurst dran gehabt...:q


----------



## noworkteam (9. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*



			
				Carptigers schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder hat er nen Öltanker gehakt oder im Ernst , er hat ne richtige Wurst dran gehabt...:q


 
ach wat, der hat sein montage in die schraube vom kutter reingehangen,...,die zieht auch nach dem motto "no mercy"..... 

ich hatte letztesmal auf einer multi eine 40er geflochtene drauf und ein wrack dran, dat zog auch höllisch, jedenfalls bis die schwachstelle der ausrüstung nachgibt, war aber nie die schnur |supergri  

gruss noworkteam..

PS. da kannste die limits von rute und rolle etc. mittesten |supergri


----------



## Makreli (18. März 2006)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

Ja war bestimmt so!


----------



## Emo0.Boy (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: HILFE!!!HILFE!!! Welchen köder für Dorsch*

also ... ich bin neutral 
ich angele sowohl mit tauwürmern als auch mit pilkern.
ich empfehle euch tauwürmer mit ein paar auftriebsperlen da sonst die krebse sich eine hübsche mahlzeit machen.gewicht sollte bei 100 gr mindestens sein.

Beim pilken empfehle ich dir ein jigg vorfach und nen schwarzen oder japanroten pilker mit gewicht zwischen 40-120 gr.

euch wenn der thread schon veraltet ist, können anfänger den bestimmt noch gebrauchen ^^

petri heil


----------

